# Lexmark X6150 Printer



## dc827 (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been trying to get this to work with my Mac, but it doesn't seem to be compatible with it. Can anyone confirm that this model isn't compatible with Macs?

Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Lexmark makes few Mac drivers, but you can check here:

http://downloads.lexmark.com/perl/downloads/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:0:0

You may be able to use one from a similar model.


----------



## dc827 (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks a lot. I'll try that out right now and see if it works.


----------



## dc827 (Mar 17, 2009)

Alright, so I tried downloading a driver from an earlier model, but I still couldn't get it to work. 

I thought it was going to work, until it asked to connect the printer with the USB, which I did, but the computer wasn't recognizing it.

I'm thinking the printer just isn't compatible with Macs.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

All printers are pretty much "compatible" with all operating systems. They are wired the same way. I know that some Macs actually come with Lexmark printers. The problem is always drivers, and Lexmark makes little effort to support Macs.


----------



## dc827 (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, alright. I understand what you're saying now.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That still doesn't help much. It would not even be possible to use that printer over a network without drivers. But luckily, printers are not too expensive, I was lucky and got a great HP for $29 that prints pictures better than the previous $200 model.


----------

